# Simatic WinCC flexible 2008 auf Windows 7 installieren



## JRe (10 Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

habe ein problem WinCC flexible 2008 auf einem Rechner mit Windows 7 64 Bit version versucht zu installieren leider ging dies nicht also habe ich versucht das ganze über den Virtuellen PC den es von Windows gibt zu installieren jedoch hat dies auch nicht funktioniert.

Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich es doch noch installieren kann?

Gruß

JRe


----------



## Nordischerjung (10 Dezember 2010)

JRe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe ein problem WinCC flexible 2008 auf einem Rechner mit Windows 7 64 Bit version versucht zu installieren leider ging dies nicht


Funktioniert nur bei 32bit ist das SP2?



JRe schrieb:


> also habe ich versucht das ganze über den Virtuellen PC den es von Windows gibt zu installieren jedoch hat dies auch nicht funktioniert.
> 
> Hat da vielleicht jemand eine Idee wie ich es doch noch installieren kann?


Was hast du denn für eine Fehlermeldung? Bei mir läuft es auf der VM von Windoof
Ich musste dazu aber (komischerweise) die komplette CD auf die Festplatte der VM kopieren und konnte dann installieren


----------



## JRe (10 Dezember 2010)

Ja is die SP2 version naja werd dann nochmal das ganze dann nochma so versuchen wie du gesagt hast ma schaun ob es dann klappt


----------



## D-DNRN (10 Dezember 2010)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Ich musste dazu aber (komischerweise) die komplette CD auf die Festplatte der VM kopieren und konnte dann installieren


Na da hätte ich erst mal versucht von der CD eine ISO zu machen und diese als CDRom ins VM zu binden, sollte schneller gehen denke ich.


----------



## rastus (12 Dezember 2010)

Ich kann den VMWare-Player empfehlen. Ist auch umsonnst. Noch besser ist natürlich die VMWare-workstation.


----------



## Acampora (12 Dezember 2010)

Mahlzeit....

Läuft bei mir problemlos mit VMware und mit VirtualBox, dass sogar in deutsch ist. Die bessere Wahl ist auf jeden fall VMware Workstation.

Konnte WinCC flexible 2008 aber ohne Probleme von der CD aus installieren.


----------



## wupper-sps (13 Dezember 2010)

Guten Morgen,
ich habe bei mir Step7 sowie WinCCflwx ohne Probeme in einem Virtual PC mit installiertem XP mode zum Laufen gebracht. VMWare hatte ich auchgetestet, allerdings habe ich da keine Auflösung von 1600x945 hinbekommen. Die Inst. Dateien einfach vorher auf die HDD kopiert und das ganze lief ohne Probleme.
Achja, bevor man das SP2 installiert, den Virtual PC einmal herunterfahren.

Eckdaten: Notebook ist ein Fujitsu N 570 18 ", BS WIN7 Pro 64Bit


----------



## emtewe (14 Oktober 2011)

Gibt es zu diesem Thema inziwschen etwas Neues?

Ich habe jetzt ein HP Notebook, mit Win 7 Professional 64 Bit. Die Simatic Software liess sich problemlos darauf installieren, WinCC Flexible 2008 SP2 leider nicht.

Ich habe jetzt beides mit Trial Keys in der virtuellen XP Umgebung ans laufen gebracht, das klappte so weit ganz gut, ich kann von dort auch mit dem PC Adapter (USB) auf meine Steuerung und das HMI zugreifen, allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit dieser virtuellen Umgebung nicht so überzeugend. Die Simatic Software geht noch, aber WinCC flexible überzeugt nicht wirklich. Beim Seitenwechsel oder beim Scrollen ruckelt es doch stark. Ich betrachte das also eher als Übergangslösung.

Meine Fragen sind nun folgende:

Kann ich meine Lizenzen problemlos in die virtuelle XP Umgebung übertragen,oder kann ich die sogar auf die Platte C: übertragen, welche in der virtuellen XP Umgebung und in der realen Win 7 Umgebung verfügbar ist? Könnte ich dann die Simatic Software in beiden Umgebungen nutzen?

Gibt es konkrete Aussagen zu einem Termin, wann WinCC flexible unter Win7 Professional 64 Bit laufen wird?

Gruß
emtewe


----------



## Verpolt (14 Oktober 2011)

emtewe schrieb:


> allerdings ist die Geschwindigkeit dieser virtuellen Umgebung nicht so überzeugend. Die Simatic Software geht noch, aber WinCC flexible überzeugt nicht wirklich. Beim Seitenwechsel oder beim Scrollen ruckelt es doch stark. Ich betrachte das also eher als Übergangslösung.



Mehr RAM in die VM investieren



emtewe schrieb:


> Kann ich meine Lizenzen problemlos in die virtuelle XP Umgebung übertragen,oder kann ich die sogar auf die Platte C: übertragen, welche in der virtuellen XP Umgebung und in der realen Win 7 Umgebung verfügbar ist? Könnte ich dann die Simatic Software in beiden Umgebungen nutzen?



Die VM ist ein eigenständiges OS. Die C: Platte ist auch separat und hat nix mit C: von WIN7 zutun. Lizenz wird benötigt. (eventuell über eine gemeinsame Platte (hab ich noch nie getestet))



emtewe schrieb:


> Gibt es konkrete Aussagen zu einem Termin, wann WinCC flexible unter Win7 Professional 64 Bit laufen wird?



konkrete Aussagen? ROFLMAO:


----------



## emtewe (14 Oktober 2011)

In der virtuellen Umgebung sehe ich ja 2 Datenträger "C:", einmal den virtuellen, wo Windows XP installiert ist, und einmal den realen, wo Windows 7 installiert ist. Auf beide kann ich in der virtuellen Umgebung zugreifen. Wäre mal einen Versuch wert darauf die Lizenzen abzulegen.

Im Moment sind meine Lizenzen noch auf meinem alten Notebook, welches leichte Probleme hat (mechanischer Art) und daher regelmäßig abstürzt. Ich will eigentlich erstmal abwarten wie sich die virtuelle Umgebung bewährt, bevor ich die Lizenzen übertrage, zumal ich ja die 14 Tage Trials noch habe.

Das mit mehr Ram werde ich mal testen, da sind im Moment tatsächlich nur 512 MB von 4 GB angemeldet.

Edit: So, ich habe die RAM Zuordnung von 512 MB auf 1024 MB erweitert, und nun läuft es richtig flüssig, fast schon beeindruckend, wohl auch weil die XP Version jetzt nichts enthält, ausser der Simatic und WinCC Flexible Software.


----------



## Stefan1988 (27 September 2014)

Hallo Zusammen 

Ich habe mir einen neuen Laptop von HP gekauft, Windows 7 64Bit und habe nun das gleiche Problem, das ich Wincc Flexible 2008 SP3 nicht installiert bekomme. Es kommt die Meldung: Microsoft SQL server 2005 Express edition SP4 kann nicht installiert werdn. Gibt es mittlerweile eine vernünftige lösung wie man das Problem in den Griff bekommt??

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ChristophD (27 September 2014)

Hi,

dein Problem hat aber nix mit den bisherigen zu tun 
Schau mal in der LogDate des WinCC Setups ob da ein Verweis auf MSXML ist.
Wenn ja dieses mal deinstallieren und dann das Setup nochmal starten.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Stefan1988 (28 September 2014)

Hi
Ja ist nicht ganz das selbe Problem sry 
habe die Datei nun Deinstalliert und das Setup neu gestartet, kommt aber die gleiche Fehlermeldung

Gruß Stefan


----------



## ChristophD (28 September 2014)

kannst du mal bitte das LogFile der WinCCflex und SQL  Installation hier hochladen.
Dann kann man mal schauen wo genau es schief läuft.

die logDateien liegen unter "C:\ProgramData\Siemens\Automation\Logfiles\Setup", für SQL müsste es die Datei "HMI_SQLStarter.txt" sein.


----------



## Jole (28 September 2014)

Hallo, habe das gleiche Problem nueun laptop von HP und fehlermeldung bei der Installation von WinCC 2008
Hatte auch mit Siemens Mitarbeiter telefoniert und das problem geschildert aber bis jetzt kein Antwort bekommen.


----------



## ChristophD (28 September 2014)

Hallo,

die gleiche Fehlermeldung wie oben, also SQL Installation oder eine andere?
Was sagen die LogFiles?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## Jole (28 September 2014)

Hallo,

die Gleiche Fehlermeldung Microsoft SQL Server Fehler bei der Installation, die logfile Datei habe ich leider nicht gefunden . Windows7 64 Bit

Gruß Jole


----------



## Jole (30 September 2014)

Hallo,

Nach dem ich von Siemens eine Anleitung bekommen habe was man alles berücksichtigen sollte bei der Installation von WinCC unter Windows7 64 Bit und die 11 Punkte abgearbeitet habe war immer noch die gleiche Fehlermeldung Abbruch bei SQL Server.  Nach genauen betrachten von meinem Virenscanner fiel mir auf das da ein Häkchen gesetzt war bei wechsel Medien Automatisch aktivieren . Also hacken weg Installation gestartet und SIEHE HIN ES FUNZT .


----------



## huge (23 Oktober 2014)

Hallo!
 Hatte neben dem bekannten Treiberproblem mit dem HP-Tastaturtreiber auch das SQL-Problem. 
 War schon am aufgeben, habe aber letztendlich WinCC Flex 2008 SP3 doch zum Laufen gebracht:

 Problem:
 SQL-Server wird aus der Installationsroutine von WinCC flex. DVD 
 nicht richtig installiert bzw. kann in Folge auch nicht gestartet werden.

 Habe das Problem folgendermaßen gelöst:

 1. Antivirsoftware, AntiSpyware etc. gestoppt
 2. Von HP-Treiberseite installierte spez. WIN7 ESU-Software (sp45864.exe) deinstalliert
 3. alle Directories bzw. Files aus c:\Programme(x86)\Microsoft SQL Server händisch entfernt
 4. SQL Server von WinCCFlexible2008-DVD manuell installiert (InstData\SQLExpress\SQLEXPR.exe)
 5. bei SQL-Installation als Serverinstanz WINCCFLEXEXPRESS eingegeben
 6. SQL Starter aus DVD (InstData\SQLStarter\SQLStarter.exe) laufen lassen
 7. fertig 

 Alles funktioniert bestens ! 

HP Notebook Compaq 8710p, Win7 Enterprise 64bit, WinCC Flex. 2008 SP3

 mfg huge


----------

